# Marica Giannini (Italian sports journalist)



## mcol (5 März 2012)

*Marica Giannini - SI 24 15/01-29/01-04/03/2012*



 

 

 




 

 

 

 

114 MB - 7'07" - 704x480 - XviD AVI - MP3

Deposit Files


----------



## mcol (19 März 2012)

*Marica Giannini - SI 24 18/03/12*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

115 MB - 7'06" - 704x480 - XviD AVI - MP3

Deposit Files


----------



## mcol (17 Juli 2012)

*Marica Giannini - Calciomercato Review 14/07/12*



 

 




 

 

 

93 MB - 5'42" - 704x528 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (19 Aug. 2012)

*Marica Giannini - SI SoloCalcio 09/08/12*



 

 




 

 



51 MB - 2'47" - 704x528 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (27 Aug. 2012)

*Marica Giannini - Che DomenicA 26/08/12*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

133 MB - 7'27" - 704x528 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (3 Sep. 2012)

*Marica Giannini - Che DomenicA 02/09/12*



 

 




 

 




 

 

 

76,3 MB - 4'07" - 704x528 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (1 Okt. 2013)

*Marica Giannini - Che DomenicA 22/09/13*



 

 




 

 



151 MB - 8'03" - 768x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Marica Giannini - upskirt @ Solocalcio + Che DomenicA 28-29/09/13*







 

 




 

 



146 MB - 7'59" - 768x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (8 Okt. 2013)

*Alice Lopedote - Calcio e Mercato 04/10/13*







 




 



74 MB - 3'56" - 768x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

*Marica Giannini & Alice Lopedote - Solocalcio 05+06/10/13*



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



240 MB - 12'48" - 768x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------

